# Adrie Baumann and Ian Holdich scape



## Ian Holdich (15 Sep 2013)

A bit of self promotion (sorry guys), but I'm really impressed with the way this scape turned out. On a visit to Tropica in Denmark a few of us were set a challenge, this was to scape a tank in two hours. I was put with a German aquascaper called Adrie Baumann, and this is what the finished article looked like. 
Best viewed in 720p


Thank you to Michael from tropica for looking after the plants.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (15 Sep 2013)

Looks awesome Ian, well done for pulling that off in two hours.


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Sep 2013)

Very nice Ian...I like the FTS at the end the most, and I like the different textures particularly the use of the diff length stems in the fore/mid ground.


----------



## Alastair (15 Sep 2013)

Stunning ian. Really nice and in the timescale set too... you must be chuffed

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ady34 (15 Sep 2013)

Absolutely fantastic. Congrats Ian and Adrie.
I'd like a Michael at my house! 
More specs would be nice, tank size, lighting, turnover, fert dosing, maintenance etc
Stunning scape and plants.


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Sep 2013)

It's all here if you can read German, they haven't done the English version yet. 

Tropica Aquarium Plants


----------



## Gary Nelson (15 Sep 2013)

This looks fantastic and a great little video too - I still can't get over you did it in 2hrs though! Really well done and great to see what can be done in that amount of time.


----------



## tim (15 Sep 2013)

Nothing wrong with self promotion when the scapes of that quality Ian, top job


----------



## stu_ (15 Sep 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> It's all here if you can read German, they haven't done the English version yet.
> 
> Tropica Aquarium Plants


 
Google 'translate' works a treat.
As above, no need for apologises. Excellent work


----------



## Brian Murphy (15 Sep 2013)

Excellent work Ian and Adrie.  In regards to flow and distribution of Co2, how come we can see pearling bubbles going straight up and not getting caught in the flow pattern? What type of internal filter is it?


----------



## viktorlantos (16 Sep 2013)

It's too good to believe Ian  I forgot to bribe Mick to do better. 
Very nice vid and the tank too.

It's nice that we had a chance to build these tanks, but it's a huge work to maintain them on a long term and refine it where it is needed.
Great work guys!


----------



## viktorlantos (16 Sep 2013)

Ian i hope you do not mind if i just paste in the result for all other tanks. I haven't found a related topic.

It's absolutelly stunning how Tropica taken care of these tanks. 90 days progress on all.
With a Juwel set 4*T5 tubes, CO2 injection and Tropica fertilizers. With some refinement all of them become a beautiful showcase for Juwel.

Congratulations to all.


Tropica Aquarium Plants - Layouts


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (16 Sep 2013)

Hi Viktor, 
thanks for sharing that !! 
when you look at the first picture of each tank, you think that thesetank are not great haha... But than when you see the second pic you are like .

fantastic 
thanks


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Sep 2013)

Thanks Viktor, they all turn out great don't they! 

As above we had 2 hours to scape these tank, with no planning either. We were just given hardscape and the pick of plants at tropica. That's it....I think there's some stunners there! 



Brian Murphy said:


> Excellent work Ian and Adrie.  In regards to flow and distribution of Co2, how come we can see pearling bubbles going straight up and not getting caught in the flow pattern? What type of internal filter is it?



The filter is the good old Juwel internal, with the tropica co2 diffuser. I think thee may be different shots with the filter off, this is why the bubbles are going straight up.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (16 Sep 2013)

Hi Ian
I just had the time and the good Internet connexion to see the video. That's a great scape !! And also that guy knows how to keep planted tank. 
Only two hours to realize that, I am sure that it was race for both of you haha. 
What is that purple stem plant ? A Rotala ? 

Thanks for sharing 
Zanguli


----------



## aliclarke86 (16 Sep 2013)

My gosh 2 hours and no planning. I took a whole day to rescape my 20l nano! Great work. All the tanks look fantastic.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Sep 2013)

That was a crazy couple of hours, enjoyed every minute of it  the final shots are simply stunning, Michael has indeed done a great job looking after the tanks  congrats to all


----------



## Yo-han (22 Sep 2013)

The first one looks like a different tank, someone is cheating I guess!


----------



## Antoni (23 Sep 2013)

That was a real challenge and tons of fun! All tanks are looking great! Bravo guys! Big thanks to Mick for the maintenance and the perfect look of the the plants!


----------



## Mick.Dk (23 Sep 2013)

The purple stem-plant is Limnophila hippuridoides.
Mick.


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Sep 2013)

^^^the legend finally reveals himself!


----------



## Mick.Dk (23 Sep 2013)

Well - I suppose most "regulars" here have been capable of doing simple math, by now, Ian .................. But thx. for spelling it out 
Mick.


----------



## Antoni (3 Oct 2013)

I will high jack the topic to show a video of one of the other tanks in Tropica's Headquarters (the one me, Victor and Ed did  ) Forgive me, Ian, just wanted to share it and as you have started this topic already....


----------



## Alastair (3 Oct 2013)

Eeeeeee talk about steeling ones limelight hey ian tut tut...... 
Only kidding. Looks great antoni. Very peaceful looking


----------



## tim (3 Oct 2013)

Stunning scape antoni


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Oct 2013)

Well in that case here is the one I did with Tony and Dan


----------



## Alastair (4 Oct 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Well in that case here is the one I did with Tony and Dan




I think your being really unfair on poor ian now paulo ha ha 

Another beautiful scape.  Must have been a great experience mate and to see your work like that now would make any man feel proud


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Oct 2013)

Alastair said:


> I think your being really unfair on poor ian now paulo ha ha Another beautiful scape. Must have been a great experience mate and to see your work like that now would make any man feel proud


nothing a few push ups wont sort him out! 

Yeah was a great experience indeed, was hard work but well worth it


----------



## Ian Holdich (4 Oct 2013)

I think I need to edit the title of this thread...hahahahahaha!


----------



## Alastair (4 Oct 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> nothing a few push ups wont sort him out!
> 
> Yeah was a great experience indeed, was hard work but well worth it



One handed side planked push ups too by his journal  post hahaha


----------



## flygja (9 Oct 2013)

Sounds like push-ups need to be added to all aquascaping guides now.

Great tanks by everyone. Ian's is still the best in my opinion! So well grown-in after 90 days.


----------



## ghostsword (9 Oct 2013)

The list of layouts, in English, is here:
Tropica Aquarium Plants - Layouts

Great scape all around.. really good source for scapes.. Maybe tropica could release their all collection in a booklet with some advice.. top page indeed..


----------

